# Chateau Singes Nov 14 (Now with history)



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello All, 

Its been awhile since ive posted a report, but i can assure you i have been busy exploring. 

This one was visited on a surprisingly sunny November day and on a 1 dayer, leave at 3am, get to location at around 11:45am, and then get back home at around 21:30. Long day indeed!

Visited with 8 non members, yes EIGHT! One of my mates had a Broadcast Media student contact him and asked if he could make a short, 10 minute documentary on Urban Exploring, so it was very strange picking this guy up in the middle of the night and driving to France with a camera in our faces en route to location. Very strange being interviewed and being asked questions as to why i explore, and what i find interesting about it etc. 

No history of the place im afraid 

On with the photos, ill add afew edited shots at the end of the report too but i like to show the place as i saw it.


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_4326 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_4317 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_4287 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_4314 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking. Alot of photos i know, sorry!

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## decker (Nov 30, 2014)

Exquisite and beautiful, the staircase is breathtaking.. love the light reflections too, great pics !


----------



## HughieD (Nov 30, 2014)

Simply stunning. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 30, 2014)

That's just lovely mate..you got some lovely natural light coming in there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 30, 2014)

Beautiful building and superb images.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 30, 2014)

Beautiful natural light shots there
top notch stuff


----------



## skankypants (Nov 30, 2014)

Great pics mate,glad to see you had a successful trip,was worth it..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Yeah, heard it was fairly straightforward, and lucky we didn't have any bother, as yes, its a long way to go otherwise lol


----------



## kevdyas (Dec 1, 2014)

Great shots, "Just popping to France, BRB!" 

That's a long day though


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 1, 2014)

kevdyas said:


> Great shots, "Just popping to France, BRB!"
> 
> That's a long day though



Yeah, a very long day, and I say it was worth it. Its not the first time ive done a day trip to france or Belgium, its my third time this year haha!


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 1, 2014)

Good pics and you had some nice natural light there. BOOM.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 1, 2014)

Absolutely stunning shots!  
Its gone downhill so much tho  

That car was in servicable condition when we went! 

 

Cheers for sharing such awesome shots, well worth it!


----------



## Big C (Dec 1, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Absolutely stunning shots!
> Its gone downhill so much tho
> 
> That car was in servicable condition when we went!
> ...



Yeah, hats off Mr. Jigsaw... Keep us posted with a possible link to that documentary mate. 

Also, someone PLEASE help me out with the number of this Renault, it's doing me nut in!!


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 1, 2014)

good shots mate, really like that bathtub shot  an the pale colours surrounding it!


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 1, 2014)

Super set of shots there. Awesome location.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 1, 2014)

Big C said:


> Yeah, hats off Mr. Jigsaw... Keep us posted with a possible link to that documentary mate.
> 
> Also, someone PLEASE help me out with the number of this Renault, it's doing me nut in!!



Yes Lee, the car is wrecked now  And Big C, i shall keep you updated yes 

Thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 1, 2014)

And Big C, im not sure on the model number.


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 1, 2014)

Big C said:


> Yeah, hats off Mr. Jigsaw... Keep us posted with a possible link to that documentary mate.
> 
> Also, someone PLEASE help me out with the number of this Renault, it's doing me nut in!!



Renault 11 I think.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 2, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Renault 11 I think.



I think you are right yes. Looking at google images it looks like the 11


----------



## Dugie (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice little place this, I enjoyed my visit here and it was also my first non UK site. Great snaps mate as well.

I have heard on the grapevine that this place has been sold but if that is true or not I am unsure. A photographer who uses this place for a lot of model shoots mentioned the above to an explorer who then past the info on to myself. He may just be saying that to try and stop explorers interrupting his shoots.

Also I have read that the owner lost his money betting on horses and now resides in a care home.

Dugie


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 2, 2014)

Dugie said:


> Nice little place this, I enjoyed my visit here and it was also my first non UK site. Great snaps mate as well.
> 
> I have heard on the grapevine that this place has been sold but if that is true or not I am unsure. A photographer who uses this place for a lot of model shoots mentioned the above to an explorer who then past the info on to myself. He may just be saying that to try and stop explorers interrupting his shoots.
> 
> ...



Great place for a first euro explore! And we saw no one else whilst we were here but yeah, ive heard of it being jammed packed of models and photographers before.

I actually found some history now, it doesn't mention betting but I saw upstairs the newspapers and they were of horse racing yes.

History:

The owner was a man named Ernest, I wont give his full name for obvious reasons. I lady was elected Town Mayor and of course she knew of the Château and her heart ached to see the moonglow of ancient limestone fade to grey as its life became increasingly precarious.
She visited Ernest, then 88 years old, to talk and to offer assistance. Three times she visited and each time was rebuffed by a redoubtable gentleman with pride as big as his house.

The Château continued to crumble. Ernest lived in dusty peace.

One terrible day a fire broke out, smoke seen from the village bought the pompiers, the firemen. Bristling with efficiency and professional knowledge the pompiers approached the Château.

Whereupon much to their surprise and horror a furious Ernest hurled abuse at them, threatened to shoot them all and generally failed to be at all grateful.

The pompiers were forced to retreat but fortunately quite a lot of Château remained.

Sadly despite an impressive determination to remain lord of his castle, not long ago Ernest was forced to leave for a retirement home. The mayor has been in touch with his daughter. A Parisian surgeon has fallen in love with the Château and is desperate to return it to its former glory. As yet Ernest’s daughter has shown no urgency to sell, hampered possibly by Ernest’s breaking heart or complex French inheritance laws.

A very sad story indeed, but I can see why he loves this place.


----------



## Dugie (Dec 2, 2014)

Cheers DJ very interesting indeed, sad at the same time.

Dugie


----------



## nutnut (Dec 7, 2014)

Very nice staircase indeed. 

Definitely a Renault 11, I had a Renault 11 Turbo back in the good old days, same engine etc as the 5 Turbo.


----------

